# Mazzer major doserless mods



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

So i managed to win a 2019 mazzer major act on ebay, for a good price

It came today, along with the Daniel wong doserless kit

Must admit the kits brilliantly put together.

And 3 day shipping to..

So got the grinder and bits along with some towels from @MildredM.

Heres a pic
View attachment 52012
View attachment 52013
View attachment 52014
View attachment 52015


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Now obviously i cant use it with the massive dosing chamber on the front, so tools out and removed it,

After that i made a phone call to a friend @Rumpelstiltskin who expertly walked me through removing 6 wires and looping what needed, quick test and boom we have a working grinder.

I then added the daniel wong doserless kit to it and have removed the top burrs to give it a clean, which tbh is very clean.

and that's where im up to as its kiddies bed time.

more pics


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very tidy. Given your recent Ebay experiences - you were due some luck.


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

That looks pretty damn good, I'm guessing your coffee corner doesn't gather much dust? 😉


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Glad i could help you matey, it was my pleasure....i'm here to learn about coffee and give as much help back as i can. :classic_smile:


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

This is pretty much what I have got. Bought an unused major and did the same mods.

As it's my first grinder that is not on a sage I don't really know how good the grinder is compared to top grinders.

im happy with it and get good results but keep looking at other grinders, OD grinders or single dose. Mainly because this one can be a bit messy and lots of ground coffee all over the worktop when taking the dosing funnel off and trying to get all the grinds out so there is no retention.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Karka i get almost zero mess mate....you are using the blower several times (during grinding and after) i take it ? ....FWIW i take the funnel off whilst holding it above the dosing cup (i may do a video) and very "lightly" blow inside the funnel to remove (if any) static-based grinds; these (if any) fall into the cup....i give the front face of the grinder a final blow (grinder is off) and again if any grinds are there they fall into my knock-box that the grinder is sat on....it's far from messy (YMMV) compared to some peoples workflow that look like there's heaps of grinds everywhere; not knocking them or their particular workflow, just saying that mine is reasonably tidy....i spill some sometimes when stirring and tamping the portafilter and this is away from the grinder...in summary :-grinder area relatively clean....tamping area not so clean. :classic_blush:


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> @Karka i get almost zero mess mate....you are using the blower several times (during grinding and after) i take it ? ....FWIW i take the funnel off whilst holding it above the dosing cup (i may do a video) and very "lightly" blow inside the funnel to remove (if any) static-based grinds; these (if any) fall into the cup....i give the front face of the grinder a final blow (grinder is off) and again if any grinds are there they fall into my knock-box that the grinder is sat on....it's far from messy (YMMV) compared to some peoples workflow that look like there's heaps of grinds everywhere; not knocking them or their particular workflow, just saying that mine is reasonably tidy....i spill some sometimes when stirring and tamping the portafilter and this is away from the grinder...in summary :-grinder area relatively clean....tamping area not so clean. :classic_blush:


 Haha yeah that's exactly what I do. Multiple blows while the grinder is on, and maybe some while it's off 😆. I think I understand what doing. Are you not blowing at all through the hole on the hopper cap? I'll try to be less messy!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

So i cleaned the burr chamber then used a hairdryer and thin blade. To remove one of the badges to hide the front fork holes

Then i aligned the burrs, i needed one shim, then i found the burr touching point and painted a red mark. spun it coarser. Quick grind. That choked. Moved again and near bang on so painted black mark there as my zero point.

dont get me wrong its big, too big for my kitchen really but were moving soo to a more open kitchen.
View attachment 52034


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

In terms of grind its amazing.

And retention seems great.

Bare in mind this is for a clean chamber. First grind








And out









And this was the first time id even used it blowy thingy 😂


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> So i cleaned the burr chamber then used a hairdryer and thin blade. To remove one of the badges to hide the front fork holes
> 
> Then i aligned the burrs, i needed one shim, then i found the burr touching point and painted a red mark. spun it coarser. Quick grind. That choked. Moved again and near bang on so painted black mark there as my zero point.


 See I'm a total novice and no idea if my burrs are even aligned. Has anyone got a link where this is discussed or even better a video? Got some new beans to start this week so it's a good time to take the top burr off, give it a clean and dial in again


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Karka said:


> ...Are you not blowing at all through the hole on the hopper cap? I'll try to be less messy!


 Yeah mate, grinder (gotta be quick on my toes as it wazzes through 16.5g in 7 seconds ish) on...i blow through top cap about 4-5 puffs...then the funnel hole 4-5 puffs...back to top-cap 3-4 puffs, back to funnel (usually by this time the pitch has changed (no beans to grind) and i give it 3-4 puffs....switch off....funnel off (whilst cup sat under funnel)...then the light puff "inside" the funnel....a quick blow over the front exit hole on the grinder and that's my grinder workflow.

Yeah there is video's about aligning burrs....might be different models but the pricipal is roughly the same.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah its really easy.

You need a marker pen and a white board pen, some tin foil and thats it.

You mark the burrs and burr carrier position with the permanent marker so you know your always putting it back in the right place.

Then you draw white board pen on the burrs like this
View attachment 52049


Put it back in the grinder and adjust till the burrs touch, not i did this by hand spinning the burrs backward with a socket. You'll hear them as they touch if there even rhe sound will be constant, if not it will go swish swish swish as you spin. Remove the burrs and you will see that if aligned a nice ring of pen has come off, if not then there will be a section with pen still. This section is too low.

Remove the burr. Marking the carrier and burr so its going back to where it was and cut a small piece of tin foil. Add it next to the screw hole, nearest the low spot. Tighten and repeat the process.

At first i used a folded piece. But it only needed one open piece.

Hth


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Karka Jake's summed it up above....here's a few vid's...there's more on the side links :-

Super Jolly click to watch

different make...click to watch


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Karka

See the low spot on this burr bottom right near the screw at a 4 o'clock


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

So to add to this now ive used it a couple times

Im really impressed with the flavours i can get out of beans, the single dosing is near 0 retention which is ace

Heres my adjustment setup








Black is my usual bean from a local roaster, green is light roast and red med


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Vid of the doserless kit in action


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

I have the Mazzer Royal with the collapsable camera lens and funnel, I love it and the taste in the cup is much better than the Niche in my opinion.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Im so happy i bit the bullet. In the cup its made such a difference for me, i get the size is a factor for some, but im happy and thats all that matters 😂


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Excellent video matey 😎...says it all really.

Why *2 cups* ? ....i use the doser cup to weigh my beans *and* to dump them into the grinder, before using it to collect the grinds.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Just re-watched it again....how come you didn't use the Rocket-blower on the "doser-cap-hole" whilst it was grinding away ?

FWIW i do :- cap-funnel-cap-funnel with the blower as quick as i can.

I assume it's a NEW workflow routine and it takes a bit of getting used to compared to your old routine ??


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Purely cos of the above cupboards, dont have the space,

I cant get the blower to the top hole, cup wise sometime i spary my beans for static, so the small cup gets the water, the large cup never gets wet then, but its also height again, not enough room. Fwiw i dont spray every bean.

Whats good is the big cup is exactly 100g


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Ahhhh i forgot you had zero cupoard clearance above your new grinder.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

yup, i have to slide the minima out to fill it, cracking idea that it comes with felt pads to stick to the bottom


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah i've heard of a few peeps that use those *felt pads*...i don't need them for my coffee setup but they will (not purchased yet) help out with something else i move/slide...local squid shop had them last time i was in, failing that B&Q should have em.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice looking Major. Mine's a bit more battered than yours but the same model and with Ti burs. A lot better with the Daniel Wong kit that's for sure.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Rhys yeah ive been really happy with it, the kit esp, fits so well and great build quality, i cant get over the speed it got here.

Im getting into a good rhythm now with it, i tend to give most beans a rdt now just to help, only thing you tend to have to do is tap the shoot out.

I believe you can get up graded burrs, but not sure if they change the profile or are just designed to take more beans before dulling.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Cuprajake said:


> @Rhys yeah ive been really happy with it, the kit esp, fits so well and great build quality, i cant get over the speed it got here.
> 
> Im getting into a good rhythm now with it, i tend to give most beans a rdt now just to help, only thing you tend to have to do is tap the shoot out.
> 
> I believe you can get up graded burrs, but not sure if they change the profile or are just designed to take more beans before dulling.


 I wouldn't worry about the burrs. They'll probably last longer than you. They're meant to grind several kilos a day not grams. 😁

Yeah, the only annoying thing is retention in the chute but that's not a biggy.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

New blower for the mazzer
View attachment 53850
View attachment 53851







View attachment 53850


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

> 1 hour ago, Cuprajake said:
> 
> New blower for the mazzer
> View attachment 53850
> View attachment 53851


 Very classy set up!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I see you didn't put the little white rubber grommet in the hole. Although I got the metal cap as well which also has a hole in it so you can blow down through the burrs. I think the grommet will stop any fines coming out when you do that.

Used mine tonight as I have it set up for a dark roast decaf. Although when I use the Niche at my other half's house it pees out of the La Pavoni, but the Major makes a lovely job of it through the Slayer.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The rubber grommet kept coming out of mine.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

urbanbumpkin said:


> The rubber grommet kept coming out of mine.


 I have to play "hunt the grommet" now and again. Good job my kitchen is small or i'd never find it....i feel a "mod" coming on :classic_wink:


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I never blow from the top. Purely as it was under the cabinet.

And yep pinged away lol

New setup
View attachment 53914


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Just stick your finger over the hole whilst grinding, tis what i do...grinder on, remove finger, blow with puffer, switch to top-hole-blow with puffer, back to funnel hole for a few puffs,,,by this time the beans have been munched, but i still give both holes a quick puff; switch off...job done 💪


----------



## Lawn (Dec 15, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> I never blow from the top. Purely as it was under the cabinet.
> 
> And yep pinged away lol
> 
> ...


 Wow stunning set up! Are the Daniel Wong doserless kits still being sold? I'd love one for my SJ.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah online pal.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Irisco said:


> I have the Mazzer Royal with the collapsible camera lens and funnel, I love it and the taste in the cup is much better than the Niche in my opinion.


 Hi there, I've just acquired a Mazzer Royal, do you mind linking the collapsible camera lens and funnel you have please?

If you have other tips, mods for it, I'd love any advice.


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Hi there, I've just acquired a Mazzer Royal, do you mind linking the collapsible camera lens and funnel you have please?
> 
> If you have other tips, mods for it, I'd love any advice.


 Hi, I purchased mine already modded so I didn't change anything myself. The idea was created by a member on here called "coffeechap" and I think he posted a video of the mod. I am sure there is loads of info on the records here if you search it or if you ask the question under the Mazzer grinder section. Sorry I can't be of more help. I am very impressed with mine though, the grind is beautiful and there is minimal retention. The only thing I need is a proper lid for the funnel, someone on here used to make and sell really lovely wooden ones but not sure if he still does, everyone just wants a Niche now but give it a year!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

There is another way of doing it that involves and octopus funnel, named like that to find the cheapest ones. They need work with a dremel






The brass flap isn't usually added. There are detailed posts on doing it this way about on here. The advantage is being able to sweep out the last bit of grinds. A cover is usually needed otherwise bits of bean may be found feet from the grinder  even meters if you want to be metric.

The brass flap has probably been added to increase the compression of the grinds a bit. Some compression is a feature of most commercial grinders and done in various ways. Used like this Mazzer's grinds exit grid has to be removed.


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

> 1 hour ago, ajohn said:
> 
> There is another way of doing it that involves and octopus funnel, named like that to find the cheapest ones. They need work with a dremel


 This is the same as mine but without the cat flap, works a treat.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Irisco said:


> This is the same as mine but without the cat flap, works a treat.


 The thing I liked about the arrangement on a Mazzer Mini was a nice central heap of grinds in the portafilter thanks to the portafilter mount they use on them. A couple of small stick on plastic "bump protectors" can be use to get the portafilter in exactly the same place every time. No messing with grinds.  I miss it.

 Only thing is I bought an electronic one so came with a funnel but the timer is a waste of time used like this. Some grinders compress the grinds a bit in the grind chamber. Seemed ok so never tried adding a flap.

I also used a bit of a weight over the beans - keeps them down in the burrs and limits mess. More use of the brush and a 2nd spin kept retention down to ~0.1g but some on here don't believe it.  I'm checking Niche again. So far worst 0.11g and usually less.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Irisco said:


> Hi, I purchased mine already modded so I didn't change anything myself. The idea was created by a member on here called "coffeechap" and I think he posted a video of the mod. I am sure there is loads of info on the records here if you search it or if you ask the question under the Mazzer grinder section. Sorry I can't be of more help. I am very impressed with mine though, the grind is beautiful and there is minimal retention. The only thing I need is a proper lid for the funnel, someone on here used to make and sell really lovely wooden ones but not sure if he still does, everyone just wants a Niche now but give it a year!


 Thanks for the info, I'll have a look in the Mazzer forum. Happy to be part of the 'big flat' community! (Once I pick it up of course and if I don't succumb to fatigue travelling it back across London).


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

@Cuprajake Thanks for linking that, I can see how it works now. Nice solution.

@ajohn Good to know about the grinds shooting everywhere. Will guide my modding if that happens.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

BilliumB said:


> Has anyone tried the mods that a chap in Greece has done - he chopped the bottom off a Major (at an angle) and turned it round and I guess welded it back together, ground out the chute, added a 'shaker' funnel, plus speed control.
> 
> Tons of work, but it has got me wondering ...
> 
> Cheers. Bill


 Some bits were interesting (say, the spring thingy to get the ground out of the chute), but tilting the grinder to solve the retention issue seems to my eye a short-sighted engineering bodge. You solve one problem (retention) and you've no idea whether you've caused other problems.

The main factor in getting a good grind is burr alignment, and as far as I remember, the Mazzer works its alignment via three springs. Most likely, these three springs will -on a tilted grinder- be subject to unequal loadings which may affect burr alignment in negative ways. And as far as I could see, the video does not tackle the subject, it's just "look at me, I solved the retention issue".

This is just speculation, but whilst I admire the ingenuity of somebody who takes time and puts lots of effort into solving a problem, I think they're possibly doing a fun exercise that is an end in itself, rather than improving the grinder.

I am very much open to be proven wrong, most of the time I don't know what I'm talking about, so perhaps all of what I've said is nonsense anyway.


----------



## Lawn (Dec 15, 2020)

How is everybody finding the retention with Mr.Wong's mod?

I've just received my kit today for my Super jolly, I've stripped everything down, full clean, new burrs, and fit the kit.

I feel like I'm doing something wrong because I'm getting 3 or 4 grams retention every time. I know this grinder isn't made for single dosing but when I was researching this mod everybody was singing it's praises. Are my expectations too high or have I missed something?


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Lawn said:


> How is everybody finding the retention with Mr.Wong's mod?
> 
> I've just received my kit today for my Super jolly, I've stripped everything down, full clean, new burrs, and fit the kit.
> 
> I feel like I'm doing something wrong because I'm getting 3 or 4 grams retention every time. I know this grinder isn't made for single dosing but when I was researching this mod everybody was singing it's praises. Are my expectations too high or have I missed something?


 Oh dear, that doesn't sound right. I get minimal (0.1g) on mine with the octopus funnel and camera lens. I'm sure someone will be able to help you on here.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

BilliumB said:


> Looking at the springs in this diagram http://www.astramgroup.com/EspressoGrinders/Parts/Mazzer/MAZZER_MZ02.htm# they look fairly substantial - and possibly work against the screws that are, I guess, used to adjust the alignment of the lower burr.
> 
> If this is the case, the angle of the machine might not impact the alignment.
> 
> ...


 Hi Bill. Well I don't have the grinder, but the alignment of a grinder is usually judged in microns or something like that, so I am assuming even small changes can affect things. Now, whether this will make a difference in the cup I don't know. But to be frank if tilting the grinder was not going to create problems with the current design, I'm pretty sure Mazzer itself would have done it at some point. Zero R&D cost and a new shiny product with zero retention.. My guess is that they would have had to rework the springs and the burr carriers completely if they'd tilted the grinder.

So yeah, I'm a bit sceptical.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Baffo said:


> the Mazzer works its alignment via three springs. Most likely, these three springs will -on a tilted grinder- be subject to unequal loadings which may affect burr alignment in negative ways.


 Some are indeed 3....but....the one in the video mentioned is *4 springs* (Major) :classic_tongue:

It's also a "*3-phase-motor*" version.....so with a *frequency-converter* you can alter/vary the grinders "RPM's"

He's also using SSP Red Speed 83mm burrs. If i could guarantee cutting the body to the same angle without making a pigs ear of the cutting i'd be tempted to have a go at this mod...it'll either work ok-ish or it won't.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Rincewind said:


> Some are indeed 3....but....the one in the video mentioned is *4 springs* (Major) :classic_tongue:
> 
> It's also a "*3-phase-motor*" version.....so with a *frequency-converter* you can alter/vary the grinders "RPM's"
> 
> ...


 Thanks, didn't notice. But wouldn't you be afraid that tilting would just throw the burrs off alignment? 🤔


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

BilliumB said:


> He seems to have made a couple of cuts to the body, and then turned part of it around. I guess there's a fair amount of filler under the paint!


 I'm wondering if filler would be strong enough to hold all that weight (they weigh a ton), i'd have to forego any filler....this would be a job for my brother as me and metal don't work out well lol.

The thing does look pretty (subjective) in a strange kinda way....not sure about the colour lol...i'm biased towards black.


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Irisco said:


> Oh dear, that doesn't sound right. I get minimal (0.1g) on mine with the octopus funnel and camera lens. I'm sure someone will be able to help you on here.


 Maybe if you posted a video showing the mod & it working you would get someone's attention, sorry I can't help.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Baffo said:


> Thanks, didn't notice. But wouldn't you be afraid that tilting would just throw the burrs off alignment?


 i'm clueless mate...not one for me to say if it would or wouldn't..... @coffeechap is yer grinder man in the know.

These things are built like tanks.....you wouldn't want to drop one on your foot :classic_wink:


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Irisco said:


> Maybe if you posted a video showing the mod & it working you would get someone's attention, sorry I can't help.


 click to watch

EDIT1 i assume it's this video instead of the Daniel Wong video's....if it's the latter i'll try and find them as well and post up...unless someone beats me to it lol

EDIT2 Daniel Wong Mazzer Major mod...click to watch

there's *about half a dozen different *video's...just type in Daniel Wong Mazzer into YouTube


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Rincewind said:


> click to watch
> 
> EDIT:- i assume it's this video instead of the Daniel Wong video's....if it's the latter i'll try and find them as well and post up...unless someone beats me to it lol





Rincewind said:


> click to watch
> 
> EDIT:- i assume it's this video instead of the Daniel Wong video's....if it's the latter i'll try and find them as well and post up...unless someone beats me to it lol


 Sorry Rincewind, I meant to be quoting Lawn who is having trouble after installing a Daniel Wong mod with 3-4 g of retention every time! I wanted to suggest that he post a video of his mod and of the grinder working to see if you Mazzer experts can offer him any advice or find a solution for his problem. I seem to have caused confusion yet again, I apologise.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Irisco said:


> Sorry Rincewind, I meant to be quoting Lawn who is having trouble after installing a Daniel Wong mod with 3-4 g of retention every time! I wanted to suggest that he post a video of his mod and of the grinder working to see if you Mazzer experts can offer him any advice or find a solution for his problem. I seem to have caused confusion yet again, I apologise.


 No apologies necessary my dear :classic_smile:

Good idea on him posting a video to show us.


----------



## Lawn (Dec 15, 2020)

I'll get a video up tomorrow, I think the burrs may not be aligned perfectly but not sure if this would be the cause. Thanks for the replies


----------



## LostInSpace (Jun 1, 2011)

Looking to buy a Major, thanks to OP and all the contributors on this thread, very helpful as I plan to use and mod for single dose - will be used at home for approx 3-5 espresso's/flat white/cortado's per day.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

cracking grinder.

im tempted to put a small hopper on mine as im not moving from bean to bean atm


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

here mine in its new home
View attachment 55720


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> here mine in its new home
> View attachment 55720


 That set up looks brilliant.

I'm just about to get a Royal. Basically same as the Major just slower I think. What size tamper is that you've stuck in the throat?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi,

58.5mm fits perfectly. Better than the lid as it stops popcorning


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> Hi,
> 
> 58.5mm fits perfectly. Better than the lid as it stops popcorning


 Great thanks, I'll order a cheap one along with the other doserless bits.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah coffeehit on ebay it was like £9


----------

